# should be a good day



## harrigab

Me and Ruby have registered for it, my 50th birthday present to us (albeit a week early)

_*GROUSE POINTING EXPERIENCE DAY.

Grinton Moor, North Yorkshire, Sunday 24th November 2013.

Trainer for the day is Roy Bebbington.


We are delighted to announce that we intend to hold a grouse pointing experience day for a maximum of 10 wirehaired vizsla’s and their respective owners upon this prestigious moor.

This moor is the very one that The Kennel Club hold their respective experience days upon each March.

It is just about as good as it gets.

All dogs will be given individual runs. Handlers will be given instruction, help and advice where needed.

The aim of the day is to bring forth the hunting abilities of your wirehaired vizsla, increase your confidence as handler and in an informal, relaxed atmosphere, allow you the luxury of working your dog upon such wonderful country.

The cost for the day is £40.

In the event of over subscription, a ballot will be taken and those people allocated a run will be notified via e-mail.

To register interest, please e-mail Roy Bebbington on [email protected].

Please give the full kennel club name of the dog you wish to bring.

Just to reiterate, it is one dog per handler.

The final date for registering your wish to attend will be Monday the 18th November. After this date no further applications will be considered. 

We look forward to hearing from you.


*_


----------



## hobbsy1010

This sounds an opportunity not to be missed with the outrageous Mr Bebbington.

We would have gladly taken two places on this fab sounding day........if it wasn't for 'FURISM'!!!!!

We obviously don't meet the required 'criteria' :-\

Hobbsy :


----------



## R E McCraith

Har ? just 50 !!!!!!!!! U R such a young PUP !!!! - HV or is that HB - either 1 VVorks - PIKE & I leave next weekend 4 10 days in UP 4 grouse & woodcocks - only thing VVired will V me & my hosts !!! they 2 love bourbon - good luck on your HUNT - MAY U neVer say NO BIRD !!!!!- RUBY deserVes that !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Gingerbread

That sounds amazing although slightly 'hairist'!!! I'm just jealous that my 2 boys are smooth not wire so will miss out!


----------



## v-john

That is really cool, something just for the wirehair vizslas. Don't see them much over here, so to see an event like that is pretty neat. Have fun!


----------



## einspänner

Wow! That would make a nice 25th birthday present for me, members of the forum. Hint hint.  


Fingers crossed you get picked, Doug! Start growing your beard out now or you might feel out of place amongst Roy and the Gingers. I'm trademarking that for a future band name.


----------



## harrigab

einspänner said:


> Wow! That would make a nice 25th birthday present for me, members of the forum. Hint hint.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed you get picked, Doug! Start growing your beard out now or you might feel out of place amongst Roy and the Gingers. I'm trademarking that for a future band name.


Started my Movember early, but it'll still look like a rat looking over a brush head. I can't grow facial hair of any meaning to save my life lol


----------



## einspänner

harrigab said:


> Started my Movember early, but it'll still look like a rat looking over a brush head. I can't grow facial hair of any meaning to save my life lol


Well in that case, take your pick! http://www.partycity.com/category/halloween+costumes/costume+accessories/shop+by+category/beards+facial+hair.do


----------



## harrigab

the man in the flesh


----------



## R E McCraith

GOD SAVE us ALL _ includes the V's LOL


----------



## einspänner

REM, I think you could pull off that look. Just a little tweaking of your beard and if anyone says anything you can blame it on all that Kentucky bourbon you drink.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - did stop @ Buffalo Trace monday - PIKE & I had nothing 2 do with the robbery - made the national news - 45K of 25 yr old bourbon - the only thing VVe took was a GREAT TASTE - LOL


----------



## hotmischief

Well I have also registered - not as a birthday present!! Christmas present to Boris as I won't see him over Christmas. 

Fingers crossed that Doug and I both get on the course - it should be a fantastic experience.

I have booked a hotel as I have a 5 hour drive to get there, and leave for Australia early the day after the course.


----------



## harrigab

happy to report that both myself and HM have made the over-subscribed cut and will be there!!  really really looking forward to it ;D


----------



## einspänner

Yes! Truly an experience of a lifetime. Remember to relax. Mistakes are sure to happen, but don't let stress get in the way of fun and learning. And definitely sneak in that webcam!


----------



## harrigab

apparently there's going to be a pro photographer on hand, hope I'm allowed to lift some of the pics for here


----------



## hobbsy1010

Got your bag packed???

Are you nervous????

Hope you both sleep tonight, have fun tomorrow. 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith

Har go with the FLOW - Ruby has all the skills U R just along 4 the ride - trust in RUBY - and win lose or draw - the PUP has no idea - all the trust that U & RUBY have built - back seat of the truck or in the field - at the end of the day on the couch - just a PUP that loves U !!!! change nothing that has gotten the 2 of you 2 this POINT !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

up early just having some breakfast then we're ready to rock and roll. it's a 90 minute drive but I'm gonna set off with an hour to spare.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Just been out with my two, Very cold wrap up warm...... 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith

? 4 us over the pond ? how did the day go ? - give us some POINTING tips that you learned - hope it was a memory of a lifetime - but if U hunt your V - U have a lifetime of memories !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

it was a superb day ;D, I didn't take any pics but as soon as pro has uploaded them to his website I'll post the link


----------



## harrigab

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.10151756038927344&type=1
some pics of the day, the pro ones aren't online yet though


----------



## texasred

The link doesn't work for me. It tells me its outdated or I don't have permission to view the page.
Give us a run down of the day.


----------



## hobbsy1010

TexasRed said:


> The link doesn't work for me. It tells me its outdated or I don't have permission to view the page.
> Give us a run down of the day.


Same here!!!!

Hobbsy :-\


----------



## einspänner

You have to be a member of the group to see the pics unfortunately, but here's a pic of our favorite Lakelander and Ruby I got from the link.


----------



## harrigab

the pros pics are online,,,be warned there's lots of them ;D

http://www.arbimages.co.uk/Events/H...rinton Moor 24th november 2013/HTML/index.htm


----------



## Darcy1311

Brilliant photographs H ..that looked like a fantastic day out...as for the photo of the facial hair, that should be entered into Movembers picture of the month. ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

Great idea with the pro photographer.

Looks like everybody had fun.....

HUMANE'S TOO!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

basically the day went thus; we met at Janet's house for 9am, bacon butties and coffee, she has a small field so all the dogs could have a mini-whizz together. Then Roy and Des (the head 'keeper for Grinton) turned up and we all headed up to the moor. Then each dog was given a run of about 10 mins each in turn. Myself and Ruby were first up, gulp! it took a few mins for Ruby to work out what she was looking for and then she found a residual scent with a covey of grouse nearby, crash bang wallop, game on!
All dogs had a run and that took us up till lunchtime. After lunch we relocated to another part of the moor and all dogs had a further two runs under Roy and Des's scrutiny. All dogs got amongst the grouse which was good.
I came away without asking Roy for an assessment but I emailed him earlier this week for one, it was very clear that he was impressed with my girl and the only recommended course of action was more exposure to grouse ;D


----------



## harrigab

Doing it all again on 1st March, should be a better day as the grouse will be pairing up and sitting tight, so hopefully plenty of pointing ;D


----------



## pippylongstocking

Absolutely gorgeous shots. Loved all of them! Lucky you (and Ruby).


----------

